
Alexagate: Ultrasonic Jamming for Amazon Echo - sbilstein
https://alexagate.com/
======
bilinualcom
Interesting. I like the idea as a generic tools that can be used with
different devices (laptops, cellphones, etc).

$99 extension for jamming $50 Echo Dot is a bit too much.

Counter Attack: Since Alexagate doesn’t interfere with the Echo's speakers,
Alexa can play a music that has clapping in it :P

~~~
DarrenElectric
Yea, $100 is kind of a lot, which is why we priced our smart speaker blocker
at $40. It's called BuzzOff and is available at buzzoff.info.

~~~
bilinualcom
Cool, I just noticed that Buzzoff is as bulky as Alexagate. Is there a reason
for this?

With my naive understanding, I was expecting a more generic device that can be
placed close to any microphone (laptop, phone, smart speaker, etc) something
like this IKEA usb lamps :
[https://www.ebay.com/c/1278841657](https://www.ebay.com/c/1278841657)

~~~
DarrenElectric
How do you mean bulky? BuzzOff is 14mm thick, sits under your Echo and doesn't
require a separate power plug. Rather than blasting ultrasonic noise, BuzzOff
shares power with, and controls the power flow to, your Echo.

We could make BuzzOff quite a bit thinner, but the Echo power plugs are the
limiting factor, they are almost 10mm diameter.

